# Guessing Walnut, but not sure...



## matthew seibert (Mar 4, 2016)

Just the two small logs up front. Any ideas? Its fresh cut and a bit dirty, but i'm still not sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2016)

Do you happen to have any pictures of its leaves or branches? Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks like walnut to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2016)

Doctor's orders....


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 5, 2016)

I agree, walnut


----------

